# Pumptracks Harburger Berger / Altes Land



## Bikelovers (28. Februar 2020)

Moin, 

Ich möchte unseren 5 jährigen Zwerg fürs Mountainbiken begeistern und das funktioniert, soweit ich bisher gelesen habe, am Besten auf Pumptracks? 

Kennt ihr solche Anlagen in der Region Harburger Berge, Rosengarten, Altes Land, die für Kinder geeignet sind?


----------



## Anouk (28. Februar 2020)

Wie wäre es mit BMX?









						BMX
					

Mitglied werden     Was ist BMX?      BMX-Rennen werden auf extra gebauten Bahnen mit vielen Hügeln und Kurven gefahren. Wo?  Wir - die RG Hamburg - betreiben eine vereinseigene Anlage, Neusurenland 66, 22159 Hamburg.  Wer?  Die jüngsten BMX-Racer sind 6 Jahre alt. Rennen werden, wie üblich im...




					www.rg-hamburg.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juju752 (3. März 2020)

Im Volkspark soll dieses Jahr noch ein Pumptrack und 2 Jumplines von der Stadt gebaut werden.


----------



## DonMartino (3. März 2020)

juju752 schrieb:


> Im Volkspark soll dieses Jahr noch ein Pumptrack und 2 Jumplines von der Stadt gebaut werden.


Klingt gut! Darf ich fragen, woher die Info stammt oder kannst Du mehr sagen?


----------



## juju752 (3. März 2020)

DonMartino schrieb:


> Klingt gut! Darf ich fragen, woher die Info stammt oder kannst Du mehr sagen?


Die Mtber haben sich mit dem HSV zusammengeschlossen und nach dem Abriss der Strecke im Volkspark letztes Jahr, soll nun dieses Jahr endlich wieder was durch die Stadt Hamburg gebaut werden. Gibt eine Ausschreibung und dann wird das von einer professionellen Trailbaufirma gebaut. Gab auch schon Fotos von den Plänen in einer Facebookgruppe.


----------



## juju752 (3. März 2020)

Das sind wohl die erste  Entwürfe gewesen.


----------



## DonMartino (3. März 2020)

Danke juju! Sehr interessant!


----------



## Bikelovers (4. März 2020)

Aber im Süden Hamburgs gibt es nichts Dergleichen?


----------



## juju752 (4. März 2020)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Aber im Süden Hamburgs gibt es nichts Dergleichen?


Nein nichts womit du einen 5 jährigen begeistern könntest.


----------



## CH&#1071;IS (5. März 2020)

Da hier ja mehr Vorschläge aus Hamburg kommen schmeiß ich mal "meinen" Spot in die Runde: Floraring in Klein Nordende. Ist auf Vereinsgelände, daher bitte vorher absprechen! Pumptrack haben wir, sowie Table- und Doubleline. 
Im Süden fällt mir eigentlich nur der Bikepark Altes Land ein. Aber ob es den noch gibt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## JanV (28. März 2020)

Hallo, mein sohn hat sich in dem alter gerne auf skaterbahnen rumgetrieben, in unseren fall die bei der sbahn neuwiedenthal. Es gibt aber mehrere davon, auch im sueden, am besten auch mal googlen. 

Meiner meinung nach funktioniert das sogar besser als im wald zu fahren, weil der boden glatt ist und haftung hat. Im wald dagegen ist es entweder hoppelig wegen den wurzeln oder schottrig worauf man schnell ausrutscht. En wenn es zuviel auwa macht, macht das fahrradfahren auch ganz schnell kein spass mehr. Von daher auch immer zufaellig an eine eisdiele vorbei kommen auf dem weg nach hause ;-)

Gruesse, jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (28. März 2020)

Hab nochmal gegoogelt:
Buxtehude ecke konrad adenauer allee / stader str
Wilhelmsburg inselpark
Und natuerlich skaterbahn neuwiedenthal.

Wir sind da meistens am sonntagmorgen hin, dann ist es zwar vermuellt aber man hat seine ruhe.


----------



## JanV (28. März 2020)

Vllt gibts in jork auch etwas?


----------



## KnutWalfisch (7. September 2020)

Check mal die Sprungstube am Rand der Harburger Berge aus.

ist eine sehr schöne, glatte Dirtstrecke hauptsächlich 3 moderate Tables (die alle umfahren werden können) aber auch mit zwei sehr schönen Burms und drei kleinen sehr gut neu geshapten Hubbeln zum pumpen. Evtl. ist der Kleine mit 5 Jahren dafür noch zu jung. Aber die 10 Jährigen fliegen nach der Schule hier durch die Luft, dass man staunt. Ich kann das schlecht einschätzen. Am besten mal zur Trailtour durch die HHHBerge vorbeikommen und auskundschaften, ob es was für deinen 5 Jährigen ist.

Nebendran ist ein kleines Stück Slopestyle mit deutlich größeren Rampen, auf dem ich noch nie jemanden habe fahren/fliegen sehen und ein kleiner Agility / Fahrtechnik Parcour (von der Sprungstube hinter dem Slopestyle links, bevor man wieder auf die Straße kommt). Ein Stück weiter durch den Wald ist eine ganz nette Jumpline mit zwei kleinen und mittelkleinen Drops, einem Table und einer Sharkfin. Nichts großes aber man kann ja öfter hoch und runter 

Nach unseren Trailtouren powern wir uns hier gerne aus.


----------



## Isch666 (8. September 2020)

juju752 schrieb:


> Das sind wohl die erste  Entwürfe gewesen.
> Anhang anzeigen 989463Anhang anzeigen 989464



Wäre toll wenn sich da etwas in der Richtung in Hamburg offiziell etablieren könnte. Leider ist bis auf dieses Foto der geplanten Strecken aber nirgends ofiziell was im Internet mit der Bezeichnung "trailpark Hamburg" zu finden. Weiß da jemand vielleicht etwas mehr in wie weit die Planung- und Genehmigungsverfahren fortgeschritten sind?

Beste Grüße!


----------



## JENSeits (22. September 2020)

Hier gibts einen weiteren Thread im Norddeutschland-Abteil zum Thema mit mehr Infos. Läuft wohl offiziell über die Stadt und den HSV


----------

